
Interviews with John Carmack [~1997-2008] [pdf] - hboon
http://fabiensanglard.net/fd_proxy/doom3/pdfs/johnc-interviews.pdf
======
xiphias2
The Ray Tracing part (page 247) is really interesting. John Carmack describes
the NVIDIA RTX architecture there.

------
hboon
Post Masters of Doom.

~~~
louwrentius
Recently re-listened the audio book version of Masters of Doom. Really
recommended.

